# RIP Red, Rorschach, and Rue.



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

Today has been a very traumatic day for me. I just got home from walking my dog about an hour ago, walk into my room to find THREE of my rats dead. I'm incredibly upset. I knew Rue was sick with pretty heavy signs of a URI, I just didn't have the money to take her in to the vet. It's quite pricey here, nearly $80 just for the exam itself. Red and Rorschach had never been near Rue though, so I can't imagine it would have spread to them.. but there they were, curled up in a ball together like they were still sleeping. SIGH

Here are my babies.. Rest in peace.


Rue


















(Second picture featuring Rue and NT hanging out together. Third picture featuring most of my girls in a giant snuggle puddle waiting for the fleece in their cage to be put back in.  )

Red


















(Heart, Red, and Rorschach the day I brought them home)


Rorschach


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so Sorry.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

How heart breaking! I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Omg, that's awful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like they went peacefully at least. very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so, so sorry for your devastating loss...


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry At least they were together. It sounds like they went peacefully.


----------

